
Show HN: AlephNote – A Simplenote/Standardnote client - Mikescher
https://mikescher.github.io/AlephNote/
======
Mikescher
Hello HN,

For the last few weeks I made my own notes client (mainly for
[simplenote]([https://simplenote.com/)](https://simplenote.com/\))) because
the standard Electrum client felt pretty ... heavy.

Multiple backends are supported via plugins. Currently you can use it to
access your notes on simplenote, Standard Note, Nectcloud/owncloud or no
remote (aka local only).

I plan on adding Evernote support (only for plain, unformatted notes) and a
better editor with a little bit of markdown highlighting (similiar to
[qownnotes]([http://www.qownnotes.org)](http://www.qownnotes.org\)))

Tell me what you think and if you have ideas/criticism :D

~~~
andmalc
You might want to indicate somewhere that this is for Windows only. I
downloaded the source on my Linux machine and took a while figuring out that
it's a MS Visual Studio project.

~~~
Mikescher
Hmm good point, I will add it to the landing page

~~~
wjdp
Ran into same issue. Noted you put (Windows) on the download button, just
assumed Linux had to be built from source.

------
balladeer
When I was on Windows I used this - [http://resoph.com/](http://resoph.com/).
Looks similar I think. Not sure that app is actively developed anymore (ins't
open source). But it used to be good and only decent Simplenote client on
Windows. Good to see options there.

On Mac I have been using NV so far. Though original NV hasn't seen any
development for last 6 years it still just works. The last time I tried its
famous fork (nvAlt) either something was broken (was beta or so can't recall)
or I just saw that I don't need that at all. For my minimal and simple note
taking vanilla NV is still what I need. NV is one app that I don't remember
when it last crashed (maybe I don't use it enough).

------
joshstrange
Just wanted to throw out there for any macOS users I use nvALT [0] as a client
for simple note on my macbook and love using it as a scratch pad for holding
data while working on a problem or just a general "I need to make a quick list
on the fly here and then copy it into something else later". I have mine set
to a hotkey so I can hide/show it quickly and it's great.

[0]
[http://brettterpstra.com/projects/nvalt/](http://brettterpstra.com/projects/nvalt/)

~~~
jamesgeck0
nvALT is great. It's lack of synchronization with Standard Notes is the only
reason I haven't used that service yet.

~~~
joshstrange
Huh, I had never heard of Standard Notes before this thread (I saw it
mentioned in the OP but ignored it as I am happy with Simple Note) but it
looks pretty neat. Yeah, if they had a client that was as fast/easy as nvALT
I'd switch.

~~~
criddell
Not 100% sure, but I think the default Standard Notes client is an Electron
application. If battery life is a concern, I'd stick with nvALT. Other note
clients can use the Standard Note backend and that seems like a reasonable
path, but I would avoid the Standard Notes client.

------
jclos
I don't know if it's bad form to do feature requests on HN but having gone
through a lot of these note clients (see list
[here]([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13642527)](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13642527\)))
the three-ish features that I'd like to see on a note client that can, but
does not have to, sync to the cloud and that I couldn't seem to find in a
single one are:

* Support for LaTeX math notation (like Zim-Wiki) * Support for code (like Quiver) * a good, clean UI if possible with a dark mode so that I can stare at it for long periods of time

~~~
endisukaj
Have you ever tried [org-mode][1]? It's an emacs major mode for taking notes,
making to-do lists, building websites, having an agenda, etc... It's quite
powerful since it's basically a markup language. It can be exported to
multiple formats (including latex) and supports writing code and even
executing it inside the same file with [babel][2].

Everything's saved as a plain text file so you can sync them across different
devices with Dropbox, Drive or even git (which I use).

[^1]([http://orgmode.org/](http://orgmode.org/))

[^2]([http://orgmode.org/worg/org-contrib/babel/](http://orgmode.org/worg/org-
contrib/babel/))

~~~
jclos
I've tried emacs a long time ago but could never get it to stick. With
everybody advising me to switch to org-mode I might have to give it another
try.

------
joantune
Hey! This looks cool for people that might use those backends.

What motivated you to do it? What are the benefits of using your client
instead of the backends default ones?

~~~
Mikescher
Hi,

I have to admit it was mostly because I didn't like the electrum clients. I
just felt wrong to have a program always in the background runnning that
permanently uses 250MB RAM.

Also last time I tested it, it ran pretty slow on my machine. But it could be
that this has become better.

------
xxdesmus
This looks really nice. I like the support for multiple backend storage
options. Any plans to port this to Mac or Linux?

~~~
Mikescher
Not when I posted it here :D.

But it seems like there is interest [0] and it doesn't look too complicated.
So yes, I will try to add an additional frontend with Gtk# for Linux/Mac.

[0]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13806328](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13806328)

------
divbit
Very clean looking. Nice!

------
dopamean
I thought this said AlephOne and had a serious bout of nostalgia.

~~~
Cyph0n
Smashing the stack?

